# Quail everywhere !



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

they are everywhere out here ! they look like a bunch of squirrels just scampering, hopping and being about out in the open. i came across a group of about 7, this was the only one that wasnt hiding, he let himself get photographed, just wish i had a better camera. i believe theres only 5 days left to hunt quail in california. he's lucky the only thing i shot him with was my camera.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I like quil they are good eating eating also cool to watch them feed.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

why didn't you shoot him :king:


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks like a male "Gambel's Quail".

Hopefully, after California's four or five rainstorms within the last month or so, the quail population should improve this year.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

bigron said:


> why didn't you shoot him :king:


Hey got 4 good shots it looks like


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Beautiful!!! So beautiful in fact that it almost makes me want to become a vegetarian...okay, not that beautiful.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> I like quil they are good eating eating also cool to watch them feed.


ive never tasted quail, thats why i was yearning to take them out, with my pfs and paint balls of course. . . 



bigron said:


> why didn't you shoot him :king:


would it count if i shot them with a canon? (camera of course)



SonoftheRepublic said:


> Looks like a male "Gambel's Quail".
> 
> Hopefully, after California's four or five rainstorms within the last month or so, the quail population should improve this year.


its a male. trust me, theres no shortage of them here in the lower desert.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I am a vegetarian I eat vegetables with my meat.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

of course it does those are some real nice pics you got of that little rascal :king:


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Beutiful bird.. But really, why didnt you shoot them ? Are you not into that ?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

WoodPigeon said:


> Beutiful bird.. But really, why didnt you shoot them ? Are you not into that ?


1) im not a hunter (trust me, i have nothing against hunters)

2) cant use a slingshot

3) this was in city (town) limits still


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Great pics! I'm counting down the days till I can start hunting again, awesome pics like these raises my blood pressure a little bit


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

WoodPigeon said:


> Beutiful bird.. But really, *why didnt you shoot them* ? Are you not into that ?


VERY, VERY, VERY much against the law in California. You get caught it is a felony, maybe jail time, you loose your guns ... no joke !!!!

There are a very small amount of Non -Game animals you are allowed to shoot. You better know the law !

wll


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Nicholson said:


> Great pics! I'm counting down the days till I can start hunting again, awesome pics like these raises my blood pressure a little bit


Why cant you start hunting again ? its still grouse season in alaska, isn't it ?


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Woodie said:


> Nicholson said:
> 
> 
> > Great pics! I'm counting down the days till I can start hunting again, awesome pics like these raises my blood pressure a little bit
> ...


Unfortunately, I'm on house arrest for an unrelated subject


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Nicholson said:


> Woodie said:
> 
> 
> > Nicholson said:
> ...


Also the best time for hunting spruce grouse is in late August -September when they are in flocks. Right now they pretty much are disbanded and stay on the trees


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Nicholson said:


> Woodie said:
> 
> 
> > Nicholson said:
> ...


Sorry to hear that, hope you are fine.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Nicholson said:


> Nicholson said:
> 
> 
> > Woodie said:
> ...


How many days till you can go hunt ?


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Woodie said:


> Nicholson said:
> 
> 
> > Nicholson said:
> ...


End of March I'm gonna go looking for some hare, but those quail look [email protected] good I wish we had them here


----------

